# Cavs @ Bulls | Game 73 | March 31st



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Chicago Bulls enter Saturday's game in fifth place in the Eastern Conference. A victory over LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers would move the Bulls all the way into second.
Chicago (43-30) trails Cleveland (43-29) by just a half-game in the conference. Both teams are chasing Detroit for the Central Division lead and top seed in the East.
Because the three division winners are guaranteed spots in the top four, the Bulls are in fifth despite owning the third-best record in the conference. They would, however, have home-court advantage over the fourth seed in such a scenario by virtue of their better record.
The second seed would be advantageous for both teams for a number of reasons. First, the second seed will likely play a team with a losing record in the first round of the playoffs, while the fifth seed will play a division champion.
Also, the team that finishes second would be on the opposite side of the bracket from the top seed, while the fifth seed would be in line for a possible meeting with the East's best team in the conference semifinals.
All that makes Saturday's game a critical one. The Bulls have won two of three meetings with the Cavaliers this season and can clinch the tiebreaker between the teams with a victory.
"We're looking at the standings every day," Bulls guard Ben Gordon said. "We've got Cleveland up next, and every game is really important for us."
Chicago has done an excellent job of limiting James' playmaking ability in winning the last two matchups. James averaged 31.0 points, but just 2.5 assists, in those two losses.
In the Cavs' lone win over the Bulls this season, James had 19 points and a season-high 12 assists in a 113-94 victory Nov. 9.
Chicago is on its second four-game winning streak of the month, having clinching a playoff spot with an 83-81 victory over Detroit on Thursday. Kirk Hinrich hit two of three free throws to snap a tie with 2.8 seconds left after he drew a foul on the Pistons' Carlos Delfino.
The Bulls shot just 35.7 percent - their lowest mark in a victory this season - but shut down Pistons star guard Chauncey Billups (3-of-16 shooting) and took a 2-1 lead in the season series.
Chicago has won eight of its last 10, a strong finish reminiscent of the previous two seasons. The Bulls won 15 of their final 19 in 2004-05 and 12 of 14 to close last season.
"These last nine games are important for us," Hinrich said. "The last few years we've fought hard down the stretch and we want to do that again. We've got a chance to win the conference. We've just got to take care of our business and we'll see what happens."
Cleveland has been struggling, falling to 2-4 in its last six with a 97-93 loss at New York on Wednesday. The Knicks shot 50.0 percent from the field, three days after Cleveland allowed Denver to shoot nearly 60 percent in the Cavs' 105-93 loss.
"My concern is that defensively we are not bringing it," Cleveland coach Mike Brown said. "We are not understanding what has gotten us to the level that we are at, which is at that end of the floor. We are not doing any of the things that we normally do that makes us a good defensive team. It is disappointing."
The Cavs will also have to contend with red-hot Bulls center Ben Wallace, who's averaging 8.1 points and 12.3 rebounds in March - his highest averages in a month in his first season with Chicago. 

Copyright 2006 by STATS LLC and Associated Press. Any commercial use or distribution without the express written consent of STATS LLC and Associated Press is strictly prohibited

<!-- http://njptomcat1:8082/statistics/gamePreview/GamePreviewStats.jsp?header=no&gamecode=By SANTOSH VENKATARAMAN, STATS Editor&season2=2006 --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr> <td align="center"><hr align="center" color="#193682" size="2" width="75%"></td> </tr> <tr> <td class="subMatchUp" align="center">
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Cleveland Cavaliers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">43 - 29 (.597)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Second, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">27 - 10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">16 - 19</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Chicago Bulls </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">43 - 30 (.589)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Third, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">28 - 9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">15 - 21</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 96.4</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 93.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.444</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.446</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 98.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 94.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.455</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.438</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.7</td>  <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 41.0</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">James, L</td> <td class="inTxt">69</td> <td class="inTxt">27.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hughes, L</td> <td class="inTxt">60</td> <td class="inTxt">14.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ilgauskas, Z</td> <td class="inTxt">68</td> <td class="inTxt">11.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gooden, D</td> <td class="inTxt">70</td> <td class="inTxt">11.2</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 8.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pavlovic, A</td> <td class="inTxt">57</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, D</td> <td class="inTxt">71</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">56</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Varejao, A</td> <td class="inTxt">71</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gibson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">51</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Snow, E</td> <td class="inTxt">72</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, S</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Newble, I</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">35</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pollard, S</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike Brown</td> </tr>  </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gordon, B</td> <td class="inTxt">73</td> <td class="inTxt">21.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Deng, L</td> <td class="inTxt">73</td> <td class="inTxt">18.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hinrich, K</td> <td class="inTxt">71</td> <td class="inTxt">16.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Nocioni, A</td> <td class="inTxt">48</td> <td class="inTxt">14.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Duhon, C</td> <td class="inTxt">69</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wallace, B</td> <td class="inTxt">70</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.5</td> <td class="inTxt">10.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, P</td> <td class="inTxt">63</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Thomas, T</td> <td class="inTxt">64</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Allen, M</td> <td class="inTxt">51</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Sweetney, M</td> <td class="inTxt">43</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Sefolosha, T</td> <td class="inTxt">63</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Griffin, A</td> <td class="inTxt">52</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Khryapa, V</td> <td class="inTxt">29</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barrett, A</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Scott Skiles</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="190">Tonight's Games</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="60">Time (ET)</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="90">Nat'l TV</td> <td class="inTxtB" align="center" width="100">Game Notes</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="35"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Cleveland @ Chicago</td> <td class="inTxt">3:00 pm</td> <td class="inTxt"> ESPN , RTVHD </td> <td class="inTxt" align="center">CLE | CHI</td> <td class="inTxt">Preview</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Important game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who the hell is calling this game on ESPN with Bill Walton?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't ABC hire Bob Costas or something?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin bailout call on Gordon


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Freakin bailout call on Gordon


I can almost guarantee you that there will be a time during this game when the Bulls will be able to get away with murder defensively. The refs always give Chicago extra leeway defensively.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs look good: good drive and had a nice assist earlier


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not looking forward to Bill Walton's frequent mischaracterizations of our players.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF? All the players thought that was a travel. Ridiciulous


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bill Walton is an idiot: Gooden barely ever pumpfakes. He prefers the jumper


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're playing 1 on 1. Without executing any kind of offense, we're going to lose.

That wasn't a travel on Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They're acting surprised that Lebron hasn't attempted a shot yet.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's FT stroke look so much better.

That was a ridiculous dunk by Thomas there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I hate Hughes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our bigs never give hard fouls. That was weak by Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a very weak finish by Larry. Can he even dunk anymore?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This isn't the Larry Hughes that played at Washington: his legs have the springs of a 35 yo old not a 28 yr old


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is Drew Gooden supposed to be on Tyrus Thomas? Because he's doing terrible.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden is having one of those games where he's lost on defense. Not boxing out thomas as all


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF do YOU TAKE OUT SASHA?

this is pissing me off


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, Bill Walton can be funny sometimes. But he's a terrible basketball analyst.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This coach is an idiot: take Hughes out not Sasha.

Freakin clueless


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ahhhh, Mike Brown plans all the substitutions BEFORE each game!! That explains so much!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> ahhhh, Mike Brown plans all the substitutions BEFORE each game!! That explains so much!


This is mindblogging: Sasha and Lebron have had a nice two man perimeter game going so he brings in Snow and take out Sasha while keeping Hughes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF do YOU TAKE OUT SASHA?
> 
> this is pissing me off


Sorry, there's nothing Mike Brown can do about it. That's what the substitution sheet told him to do.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hmm.. Gibson gets fouled on the drive. 

I absolutely guarantee you the Bulls would have gotten that call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ohh that was CLEAN


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bull**** call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why are they moaning about Lebron not shooting so much? He hasn't taken a bad shot and he's moved the ball.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

**** that bull****.

They call another phantom foul on a clean block.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another bull**** call


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Eric Snow just needs to sit down. Forever.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Let's see LEbron is setting picks for Snow? Why don't we see this wehn Gibson or Sasha have the ball?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I cannot express my distaste for Ben Wallace in words.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ESPN too focused on Lebron. He generally doesn't look to shoot in the first quarter. They should have instead be paying attention to the score, where we weathered the Bulls hot shooting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> ESPN too focused on Lebron. He generally doesn't look to shoot in the first quarter. They should have instead be paying attention to the score, where we weathered the Bulls hot shooting.


I know. I wrote pretty much that same thing in the NBA General thread. 

IMO, the bigger story is that Mike Brown plans out his substitutions before the game. Doesn't that explain why he always takes out our hottest players.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great pass from Lebron there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We take our first lead in a while.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This unit is playing extremely well.

Do you think Mike Brown will break it up after the timeout?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, I never quite realized how much of a gunner Marshall is. He's going to shoot it just about every time he gets it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron And-1. I love it when he attacks the basket like that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish we had Hinrich


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love Lebron on the block like that.

I also really like how quickly Gibson got the entry pass into Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does Marshall only play well against his ex-teams?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Malik Allen killed us with the 20 foot jumper last game: Brown better have gameplanned fo rhim


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goodbye lead.

However, I do like that we subbed in Sasha for Lebron. We might be able to extend the lead or keep it the same as a result.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Sasha's aggressiveness is so good. I can't say enough about this guy.

Even if he does some stupid things sometimes, he has exactly the right mentality about how to play offense. Go to the basket first, take the open shot if you have it. Make quick passes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol hughes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, what luck for Larry.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Andy always has great sportsmanship. He'll give a hard foul if necessary, but he's a clean player. He's got great character for this franchise.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our future is a Gibson/Sasha/AV/Lebron/Z lineup: wish Mike Brown would try it sometime


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow what a pass by AV


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was actually a pretty good finish there by Larry. He shielded the ball well.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs on fire!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Do they not want to give the Cavs defense credit for Chicago's struggles or what? I think we've played good defense this entire quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bogus calls again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha is just on fire. I love this.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pavs!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jordan was in his late 20's when he started winning championships. Lebron is just old enough to drink. ESPN needs to be patient.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Travel wtf?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm Gordon does the exact same move on the other end that Sasha got called for and no call?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

When did Eric Snow come in again to prove he still sucks?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

NBA officials are so confused as to whether or not to allow the jump-stop.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lol @ Walton. Gordon's got numbers, but no impact. 14 points, no impact.

And that was a terrible call against Lebron. Wallace flopped.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How was that a charge?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who is this ******* ref?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That ref that called those two offensive fouls is a complete moron.

I hate it when they reward flopping.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Zach Zarba? Who the **** is that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That referee absolutely gave Chicago a ****load of momentum. What a piece of ****.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We look so good when we move the ball, then Lebron comes back in adn we have no flow. His amazing but sometimes this pick and roll with Lebron is really redundent.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> We look so good when we move the ball, then Lebron comes back in adn we have no flow. His amazing but sometimes this pick and roll with Lebron is really redundent.


The ball movement was fine with Lebron the court before he came out. The offense dies when Snow is in there: no space


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wait a minute is that right? They said if we don't get the two seed, irrespective of record we wouldn't have homecourt in the first round?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Wait a minute is that right? They said if we don't get the two seed, irrespective of record we wouldn't have homecourt in the first round?


I don't think that's right, actually. I'm almost certain that it goes by record.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ESPN is so incompetent. How hard is it to get people that know the NBA?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Wait a minute is that right? They said if we don't get the two seed, irrespective of record we wouldn't have homecourt in the first round?


That is correct. Toronto and Miami/Wiz have the 3 and 4 locked up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Wait a minute is that right? They said if we don't get the two seed, irrespective of record we wouldn't have homecourt in the first round?


that would well suck


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*sigh* I have to watch the rest of this game later on TiVo. Here's hoping we finish the game strong and come out with a win.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lot of calls went against us hopefully that turns around the other way


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They are kind of overstating Luol Deng's defense. Lebron didn't really attempt a shot in the first quarter.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Looks like momemtum the refs game the Bulls in the last seconds of the 1st half is still there in teh 2nd half..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> That is correct. Toronto and Miami/Wiz have the 3 and 4 locked up.


We would have homecourt though at the five seed, because we had a better record. It's like last year when the Clippers dropped to six to get homecourt. If we finish with a better record than the fourth seed, we will have home court. ESPN was saying that we wouldn't have homecourt.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy crap, are we actually taking advantage of a mismatch(Hughes v. Hinrich)?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

That was an insane change of events with the T for Kurt. Why does Lebron shoot those?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

How do we really re-sign Sasha and Andy this off season?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Why doesnt Lebron come off screens off the ball like that all the time, that looked great!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That graphic about Lebron not scoring in the second half 2 minutes into the half looks really relevant now, doesn't it?

I hate watching games on ESPN.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think just one step inside the 3pt line is in Larry's range


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on guys, let's win this! :worthy:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Jump stop for Gordon, no travel. Sasha jump stops = travel


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Home Court Call there


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Intentional foul? Ben Gordon just mugged Larry there


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gooden doing his best Ben Wallace 1pt 13reb.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes look so much better when he doesn't shoot running jumpers. Go to the basket or the standstill jumper


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

First to 100 wins


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Might want to bring in Z: we need some more offensive help


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

No doubt about that. Hughes CAN be effective, he just needs to have his mind straight.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Anyone else not confident?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bring in Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible possesion: call a to


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

How the **** do you not foul Ben Wallace, that is just dumb dumb play there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're getting murdered on the same exact play every time down.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron James is taking us out of this game, but I guess I wouldnt have faith in our supporting cast.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ever since those charges, Lebron really hasn't taken it to the basket strong.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Great block by Gooden WOW!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We need a good play out of this timeout for an easy bucket...
OR we could just hold the ball, and Lebron could jack a 3 at the end of the clock. Which do YOU think will happen? Assuming we don't turn the ball over.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Your kidding me? Why is Marshall in the game?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh My ****ing God!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Marshall just had a very effective 12 seconds out there... How do you make that call?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Should we be playing Big Z? he is long and can change shots, and I would assume would have gotten that rebound.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

How do we get that Timeout call?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice rebounding fellas...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

So is Ben Gordon think he is the 2nd coming of MJ? 3 shots in the last 29 seconds!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Thats a great draw up out of a timeout, I mean we got a good look, 5 footer. But still, was Lebron a decoy?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sucky inbound passer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron needs to take over overtime now, like the Detroit game. He's only got 2 fouls. He should be aggressive.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need to get Z in the game: offense not working w/o an inside presence


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden/AV doesn't work


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV nice move


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> We need to get Z in the game: offense not working w/o an inside presence


I agree, Atleast he would have won the tip.

Did Bill Walton say that Sasha does not finish well at the rim? Besides Lebron I think he is our best finisher at the rim!!! Idiot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Offensive foul?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flopping right and left


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Why is Lebron complaining? He lowers the shoulder and jumps!

Can he ever just pull up and use the glass?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Flopping right and left


We really cant complain, we have Andy doing it every night. And Lebron is just flying in there. Pull up for a jumper


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why aren't we posting Lebron anymore? that worked really well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This offense doesn't make sense we're going away with what worked


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Mike Brown has not subbed this unit out in the last 13 minutes of the game?

They have to be tired


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bring in Z for heaven's sake: offense NOT working


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Instead he bring in Marshall: lovely


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Marshall shot that about 27 feet, and he was 23 feet out... Marshall is old, he should play in the 30 and over league at the YMCA


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great Sasha fouls out


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas has been insane this game. Just by being able to jump really high.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gibson, Z, Snow look like they have no interest in the game, actually no one on our bench looks like this is a overtime game for the 2nd seed. 

I bet ya he brings in Snow for Sasha


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If thats not a travel on Lebron, I dont know basketball.. lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Are we actually running plays? What is this offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We need to stop running that stupid pick and roll. All it means is Lebron has to give up the ball.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Those are two beautiful plays Mike Brown came up with on the sideline out of bounds.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z has 14 points. You have trouble scoring and you don't even have him in the lineup when you're struggling like this?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> We need to stop running that stupid pick and roll. All it means is Lebron has to give up the ball.



100% fact


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Isn't this exactly what happened against the Pistons in game 7? Same dumb offense


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Z has 14 points. You have trouble scoring and you don't even have him in the lineup when you're struggling like this?


I agree, Its not like they have a quick center. He can guard Wallace


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did someone ask Lebron to start pulling up on those drives? haha.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go Lebron: avoided the charge by pulling up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike Brown is being saved again just because Lebron is unreal at times


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

WOW Lebron pulls up from the block instead of blowing over the Bulls defender and gets 5 pts in 2 possessions. Nicce


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love Andy!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great D by AV/Hughes

Freakin A Hughes missed first


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WOOHOO! We've beaten Detroit, We've beaten Chicago. Nice month.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Go Buckeyes!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was going to tune into that game to watch Oden v. Hibbert, but Oden is already in foul trouble. This is why big men shouldn't go to college. All you learn in college if you're a big man, is how not to kill incompetent refs. The flopping in college is ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good offense: Lebron in the post, pulling up for midrange jumper - basically FT line and in and he was able to hit Z downlow for easy looks or Sasha on the outside
Bad offense: pick and roll - everyone in the league knows how to guard this play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> I have been on a bit of a hiatus since the game in New York and was not in Chicago today. However, I did watch the entire Cavs' 112-108 win over the Bulls. I believed this was the biggest game of the year to this point. But every game from now on in will surely have extra emphasis because the Bulls and Pistons are still so close.
> Here's some things I saw...
> * --The last six minutes of regulation showed just how weak-minded the Cavs can be. Seriously, above all else, mental lapses are this team's biggest weakness. To repeatedly just hoist away jumpers, low percentage ones at that, is just mindless. They have to know they cannot be successful this way, yet they do. Although it is on Mike Brown as well. My personal favorite was when LeBron James imbounded the ball with four seconds on the shot clock, got it right back, and then fired up a 25-footer. This was out of a timeout. Honestly, could this have been the play drawn up?
> 
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/

My thoughts are underlined


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I was going to tune into that game to watch Oden v. Hibbert, but Oden is already in foul trouble. This is why big men shouldn't go to college. All you learn in college if you're a big man, is how not to kill incompetent refs. The flopping in college is ridiculous.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to futuristxen again.

100% agree completely.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I was pretty impressed with the way Lebron took over during the last minute of OT. That's exactly what we'll need him to do during the playoffs. If he takes over the end of games like that during the playoffs, I can't see us making it anywhere but the EC finals or better. It was a very pleasant surprise to see us win this game (I saw that it went into OT at Mongolian BBQ).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hahahahahahaha! All roads lead to 40%.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I laughed at that too.

Congrats to you Ohio State fans today. I haven't been watching College basketball this year, but I've been semi-following their progress just because of Oden. Glad to see them in the national title game, where everyone will count them out like they did Carmelo's Syracuse team, most likely to the same result.

At the end of the day, when you have the special player(in Ohio State's case, Conley Jr. is probably almost as special as Oden), you will win the game. Just like we saw today against the Bulls. I'm pretty confident that Ohio State will shock the world in the national title game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I laughed at that too.
> 
> Congrats to you Ohio State fans today. I haven't been watching College basketball this year, but I've been semi-following their progress just because of Oden. Glad to see them in the national title game, where everyone will count them out like they did Carmelo's Syracuse team, most likely to the same result.
> 
> At the end of the day, when you have the special player(in Ohio State's case, Conley Jr. is probably almost as special as Oden), you will win the game. Just like we saw today against the Bulls. I'm pretty confident that *Ohio State will shock the world in the national title game*.


I wouldn't say shock the world we are the #1 seed and finished #1 in the polls, but yes Conley was almost a bonus with Oden in recruiting. But he is as special and needed if not more than Oden is at times.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I wouldn't say shock the world we are the #1 seed and finished #1 in the polls, but yes Conley was almost a bonus with Oden in recruiting. But he is as special and needed if not more than Oden is at times.


The way everyone (Nat'l media) is giving OSU no respect, I think it would be an upset. It's been going on all year, beginning with when we were first ranked #1 and had to go play UNC. NOBODY thought we deserved it, and guess who finished the year #1.


----------

